# Did the baking soda test work for you?



## melewen

It's poll time ladies! If you've already found out the gender of your LO and you did the baking soda test - did the test work for you? If the baking soda fizzes, it's supposed to be a boy; if not, girl. You can take it now, too and let us know!


----------



## KylasBaby

I took it the morning if got my panorama results (before the nurse called) and then again after the results and not even one bubble.


----------



## melewen

I just want to be totally clear.. you're having a girl right? And no bubbles?


----------



## KylasBaby

99.9% certainty baby is a girl


----------



## xprincessx

I haven't heard of this! Didn't do it with my son but I will be doing it tomorrow morning. I don't believe in it but it would be interesting to see and a bit of fun!


----------



## KDmomof3

Worked for us! We tried well into the 2nd trimester. As soon as my husband dumped the bleach into the urine it foamed up so intensely it came frothing over the cup all over his hand and all over he bathroom floor! Ultrasound proved it right! BOY!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I tried this when i was Pregnant with my Daughter (before i found out) I didn't stick much truth into it... But it was fun. When i had a Gender scan it was Right, I did indeed have a girl.


Ive included a pic of my results here i was about 11weeks when i did the test :)
 



Attached Files:







P1100042.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 23


----------



## melewen

Wow! Pretty amazing. At what point did you ladies test?


----------



## HorrorFan88

I totally want to try! I'm 15 weeks... Curious to see how it turns out


----------



## melewen

HorrorFan do it!! When do you have your scan? It'll be interesting to see your result - take a picture!


----------



## Dreamer320

I did this with DD and it was right!! I'm planing on doing it again this pregnancy.

:flower:


----------



## SerenityIllin

so how do you do this? do you but baking soda in first or second? and someone mentioned bleach, do i also need bleach?


----------



## xprincessx

you really shouldn't mix bleach with urine...it releases dangerous chemicals. Baking soda is what I would recommend if you want to do the test.


----------



## melewen

Yeah, I'm definitely skipping the bleach.. you just put a little baking soda in a cup and then add a bit of wee. I keep forgetting to do it with fmu! I'm only 8weeks and it's not doing much but making little bubbles.. not much foam though


----------



## HorrorFan88

Going to go do this now....I won't have my gender scan till around 21 weeks I believe since my appointments are a week behind so I've got another month :/ I'll post my pic here though of the results and then next month hopefully baby cooperates and we will find out if it's right!


----------



## HorrorFan88

I wasn't sure how much baking soda to put in the cup before peeing? So the photo shows how much there was....there was absolutely no fizzing. I so hope this experiment is right, but will be super happy either way! I will update next month! Would love to see other peoples results!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 18.1 KB
Views: 10


----------



## melewen

You might want to put a bit more, I've heard like 2tablespoons baking soda and like 2 tablespoons wee bit I'm sure it would react the same regardless


----------



## HorrorFan88

I'll try it again later....not sure I have a measuring spoon lol can somebody show how much they used?


----------



## DueInMay2015

I'm so going to have to try this and see what mine says , we're unsure of our sex as lady wasn't sure at our 20 week scan and gave us a guess , I'm just waiting to need to pee :haha: 
Can't believe I'm excited to pee in a cup :dohh:


----------



## melewen

DueinMay really?! I was like ecstatic to get to start peeing on things again! :rofl:


----------



## DueInMay2015

melewen said:


> DueinMay really?! I was like ecstatic to get to start peeing on things again! :rofl:

I've done it I've peed in a cup :haha: 
At 20 weeks sonographer said I think it's a boy nope think it's a girl nope think it's a boy and was left at I'm not to sure I think it might be a boy , but ask at your next scan to see what baby is . 

Well mine really really fizzed thought it was going to over flow :dohh: 


:flower:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I believe bleach in urine, is to be used to determine pregnancy or not... Only bicarbonate of soda (uk) should be used to determine gender. 

I used a tablespoon of the stuff then added urine (I tried urine first and bicarbonate of soda and still got same results... It never foamed/bubbled up) x


----------



## madseasons

90% of my wives tales said boy both times...it was right the first time and the second was wrong and she is a girl :)


----------



## HorrorFan88

Are you supposed to put one in first? I added the baking soda to my pee and I got no fizzing again....just wanna make sure I'm doing it right!


----------



## xprincessx

Just done this and got no reaction whatsoever so would indicate a girl. I would love a daughter but I am getting boy vibes. Have my gender scan March 14th so will update then whether this worked for me or not.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

HorrorFan88 said:


> Are you supposed to put one in first? I added the baking soda to my pee and I got no fizzing again....just wanna make sure I'm doing it right!

Add urine to the bicarbonate :)


----------



## melewen

I did this again yesterday and it's like the mixture sort of bubbles like carbonation but doesn't fizz.. You have to look super close to notice anything at all. What sort of result do you think that means??


----------



## HorrorFan88

melewen said:


> I did this again yesterday and it's like the mixture sort of bubbles like carbonation but doesn't fizz.. You have to look super close to notice anything at all. What sort of result do you think that means??

I would say girl result if no fizzing.


----------



## HorrorFan88

Babee_Bugs said:


> HorrorFan88 said:
> 
> 
> Are you supposed to put one in first? I added the baking soda to my pee and I got no fizzing again....just wanna make sure I'm doing it right!
> 
> Add urine to the bicarbonate :)Click to expand...

Tried it the way you suggested and I keep getting a girl result....my hubby is pretty sure I'm having a girl and I think boy....so we will see! I should find out in like a month.


----------



## DueInMay2015

Quick update . 

As I posted before mine really fizzed which would of indicated a boy .

We got confirmation and it was right for us we having a baby boy :happydance:


:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## HorrorFan88

Thanks for the update! Good to know it was right!


----------



## melewen

Awesome! Congrats on the boy! Interesting to know it worked for you! It seems like super foam is definitely indicative of boy but I've seen women with girl results have boys... Iiiiiinnnnnteresting


----------



## xprincessx

Thought i'd update as had my gender scan on Saturday...I got no reaction from the urine + baking soda and I am indeed team :pink:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

congrats princess :)


----------



## MamaRed

I had to watch youtube videos on this as I wanted to know what was considered foaming/fizzing and what was not. :dohh:

But than I decided to give it a go. I am 8+1 and it had no reaction----nothing. So that means girl! 

I have 4 kids, my oldest (17) is a girl and the other 3 are boys (15, 13, 8.5 months) so a girl would be lovely but we will love a healthy baby!


----------



## MamaLoCo

Everyone thinks I'm having a boy and this was my test...well, there was more fizz covering the surface but it took me a while to find my phone to take a picture. I'll try to remember to come back and update when I find out...13 more days!
Sorry this photo of my pee is so huge... :thumbup:


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Oooo thats some good foam/fizz!! Not long to wait to find out :)

When i did it with my daughter it was very flat, even when i tried to swish it around (theres a pic on here somewhere i think its on 1st page?) x


----------



## Twilighter<3

I have just done this and got lots of fizz and foam so that indicates boy but all of my nub guesses are girl with a very girlie nub! 3 weeks today until we know :)


----------



## calliebaby

I got inconclusive results. I did it twice. First time, no foam. Second time, a little foam. Won't know until September what I'm having. So far, nub guesses have been about 95% girl.


----------



## WantaBelly

I did this for my past two pregnancies. They were correct for me. One was a girl (no fizz) and one was a boy(fizz). I cannot remember how far along you are supposed to be to try it though or if it even matters. I tried it this morning just for fun and it Fizzed! I will update with results but in the mean time can someone refresh my memory as to whether it matters how far along you are when you do this or if it even matters?


----------



## spunky84

The first time I did it with DD, it fizzed. The next two times I did it no fizz (the second 2 were about a week from the first).

With this one, I tried 3 times and did not get fizz on any of them. We're having a :blue:


----------



## HorrorFan88

So I just tried this test again and I got a definite boy result! The other two times I got no fizzing at all. Hmmmm
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 8


----------



## mummy2_1

I've just tried this. It foamed over the top of the cup. It was old baking powder but was only tub of it I had in. Oh wants me t try with a new tub when i go to the shops. He's determined it's a girl where as i think boy. Happy either way. Don't find out for another 6plus weeks. Does it matter how many weeks you are when u try


----------



## Babee_Bugs

WantaBelly said:


> I did this for my past two pregnancies. They were correct for me. One was a girl (no fizz) and one was a boy(fizz). I cannot remember how far along you are supposed to be to try it though or if it even matters. I tried it this morning just for fun and it Fizzed! I will update with results but in the mean time can someone refresh my memory as to whether it matters how far along you are when you do this or if it even matters?

I don't think I've seen anything to suggest the correct time you do the test...

I did it before i was 12 weeks and then again before my gender scan, just to see if it said the same and then i could confirm or dismiss the result... Both times it was right for me x


----------



## Maries_s

I'm definitely going to try this but I'm only 6 weeks and 1 day so I don't know if I will need to wait a little more time. Any suggestions?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Maries, i don't think there is a timescale of when the best time is to do the test or not... 

I would try it if you want, theres no harm in it :)


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I tried it for the very 1st time in this pregnancy today (12weeks tomorrow) and it was flat as anything! i even swished it around a few times and still nothing...

That means a Girl... this pregnancy is like my daughters twin, so i would be pretty shocked if it was a boy :)


----------



## HorrorFan88

HorrorFan88 said:


> So I just tried this test again and I got a definite boy result! The other two times I got no fizzing at all. Hmmmm

I did my anatomy scan on Tuesday and the ultrasound tech said she's pretty sure it's a girl so this last time I did the test it was wrong!


----------



## WantaBelly

To me it would be more accurate the earlier you do it because I believe its based off of your Ph level and the theory for gender swaying is acidic is :pink: and alkaline is :blue:, therefore if you tried it soon after finding out you are pregnant the Ph level would still be the same as it was during conception. Whereas later on your Ph level has time to change (because it changes with your diet). I have heard it can take up to 6 weeks for ones Ph level to change from their diet. Anyone see my point?


----------



## Babee_Bugs

that sounds pretty logical to me! wantabelly

although with my daughter i did the test twice, once at 12 weeks and once at 20 weeks and both times i got super flat pee :haha:

I wish i knew this existed when i was having my boys, as i would of love to of known what result i got with them


----------



## Kerrie-x

I tried this last week and it was fizzing a lot! will find out at 16 weeks so will update!


----------



## mommasboys2

I did this test when I was around 10 weeks with no fizz at all and then today with some bubbles so not sure what the results would mean from today.
 



Attached Files:







20150401_142603-1.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Mummy.kt

I did this today and got no fizz. I was convinced my DS was a girl from the old wives tales so Im not going off this too much. Have my gender scan on Weds so will know then!


----------



## IndieGirl

I might try this test. I will find out what the gender is in 3 weeks. I'm super excited.


----------



## MamaLoCo

I posted the picture early of pretty fizzy pee BUT...it's a girl!!


----------



## MamaRed

Just giving my update. I did the baking soda and red cabbage test and both gave a girl result. We got the phone call today that our panorama test was in. Baby is low risk and is indeed a baby girl! :cloud9: So was correct for us.


----------



## Brittahnee

I *JUST* got my BFP so no sense in me trying this now but I need to remember for later. Would love to have a list of all the wives tales gender prediction started! <3


----------



## melewen

Brittahnee we have a massive one in the gender prediction forum! It's called ultimate gender prediction or something. I started it if that helps you find :) congrats on your BFP too!

Mummykt so what's the result?!


----------



## Mummy.kt

melewen said:


> Brittahnee we have a massive one in the gender prediction forum! It's called ultimate gender prediction or something. I started it if that helps you find :) congrats on your BFP too!
> 
> Mummykt so what's the result?!

I havent had my scan yet its this afternoon. I did do the test again though and it fizzed loads so I really dont know! will find out at 4pm!


----------



## mommasboys2

Mummy any updates?

I go for my scan Saturday and can't wait to see if I'm right or if hubby is right. :)


----------



## Mummy.kt

Were having a girl!


----------



## mommasboys2

That's awesome mummy congrats on your little girl! I had the same results as you first time no fizz second time it had a little fizz around the edge. Super excited to find out Saturday but my gut instinct is boy still. :)


----------



## IsabellaJayne

I just did this and it's a definite boy result. We shall see
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 12.9 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Lionheart03

I did it twice and no reaction, I'm having a girl :)


----------



## YoungThomas

It is a boy..
]


----------



## mommasboys2

Were your results from the baking soda test boy results?


----------



## mommasboys2

No fizz the first time and barely any the second time but he is definitely all boy.
 



Attached Files:







Message_1428776460411-1.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 2


----------

